# Genie 2 - HS17 Replacing the HDD with a larger HDD



## WestieLvr (Nov 4, 2019)

Well, I had to get rid of the HR54-500, my question is now that I have the new *HS17* where is the HDD in the tower or the mini genie they give you? Also, I made them replace all of the minis in the house. I was getting such bizarre messages it was crazy with the HR54-500!

I was so aggravated that I was ready to tell them to go jump and switch to Hughes.

So now I still have my *WD Purple 8TB https://amzn.to/2C51Ts0*, yes with 4 people we need it before you ask, so has anyone replaced their HDD? Or do I have to get an external cage?

Thank you!
Jeanne


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

WestieLvr said:


> Well, I had to get rid of the HR54-500, my question is now that I have the new *HS17* where is the HDD in the tower or the mini genie they give you? Also, I made them replace all of the minis in the house. I was getting such bizarre messages it was crazy with the HR54-500!
> 
> I was so aggravated that I was ready to tell them to go jump and switch to Hughes.
> 
> ...


It is in the tower


----------



## WestieLvr (Nov 4, 2019)

compnurd said:


> It is in the tower


Thank you. Have you taken it apart? How difficult is it to take apart? Will a 3.5 HDD fit inside if you know?

Thanks so much
Jeanne


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm sure people have been inside the tower, but I have not seen any reports of doing so on this or another web site. Doesn't mean the info isn't out there, just might have to search for it.

The clients (minis) do not have hard drives in them, everything is stored in the HS17/Genie 2.


----------



## Grafixguy (Mar 15, 2008)

Why don't you just use an external harddrive? IIRC, you can go up to 12GB. I doubt that a 3.5" harddrive is going to fit in that tower and the second you open it, you're killing any warranty.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

It is a 2.5" hard drive. There is no "warranty", it is leased hardware that you don't own so it is against the terms of service to open up a receiver whether it is a week old or a decade old. That said, I've never heard of anyone getting in trouble or any evidence they check or care about the status of the little anti tamper sticker so you can probably try a larger 2.5" - just save the old one so you can put it back if you ever have to return the HS17.


----------



## WestieLvr (Nov 4, 2019)

carl6 said:


> I'm sure people have been inside the tower, but I have not seen any reports of doing so on this or another web site. Doesn't mean the info isn't out there, just might have to search for it.
> 
> The clients (minis) do not have hard drives in them, everything is stored in the HS17/Genie 2.


Well you are correct, I have searched pretty much everywhere and haven't seen where anyone has posted about opening it, much less posting a video.


----------



## WestieLvr (Nov 4, 2019)

Grafixguy said:


> Why don't you just use an external harddrive? IIRC, you can go up to 12GB. I doubt that a 3.5" harddrive is going to fit in that tower and the second you open it, you're killing any warranty.


Hey Grafixguy, the problem is I already purchased a WD Purple 8TB a year ago. The connection from the HDD holder has to be ethernet because I think that would be better than USB. Thoughts?

Eventually, I will put the HDD back into the tower as someone shows how they did it. Coward I know, but I want to be safe.


----------



## WestieLvr (Nov 4, 2019)

slice1900 said:


> It is a 2.5" hard drive. There is no "warranty", it is leased hardware that you don't own so it is against the terms of service to open up a receiver whether it is a week old or a decade old. That said, I've never heard of anyone getting in trouble or any evidence they check or care about the status of the little anti tamper sticker so you can probably try a larger 2.5" - just save the old one so you can put it back if you ever have to return the HS17.


My HDD is a 3.5". I know there is no longer a sticker but...


----------



## WestieLvr (Nov 4, 2019)

WestieLvr said:


> Thank you. Have you taken it apart? How difficult is it to take apart? Will a 3.5 HDD fit inside if you know?
> 
> Thanks so much
> Jeanne


I have looked at the Sabrent, Inatek and NexStar TX - USB 3.0 (Updated version). Does anyone think that one is better than the other? Do you think I should plug into the USB port or the ethernet port?


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

To connect an external drive to the HS17, you connect it to the eSATA port. So, you need an external enclosure that has eSATA support.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

You can’t use a usb drive. Only an eSata plugging into the eSata port.

I’d put it inside if I where you. You clearly have it open already.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

The newer HS17’s don’t have eSATA. Only USB


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Then internal it is....


----------



## WestieLvr (Nov 4, 2019)

inkahauts said:


> You can't use a usb drive. Only an eSata plugging into the eSata port.
> 
> I'd put it inside if I where you. You clearly have it open already.


Inkahauts,
I would if I knew how to take the tower apart! Do you know how?
Thanks


----------



## WestieLvr (Nov 4, 2019)

compnurd said:


> The newer HS17's don't have eSATA. Only USB


Compnurd,
Mine has a USB and an Ethernet port, I thought maybe I should use the Ethernet not the USB. Yes?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It won't work. Drives are eSATA, not USB or Ethernet. (And no, I don't know how to open one without destroying it.)


----------



## WestieLvr (Nov 4, 2019)

What is the purpose of the tower and the mini genie?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The "tower" receives satellite signals from the dish and makes them available to client receivers.
The "clients" receive the signals from the "tower" and allows you to display the signals on a TV.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

WestieLvr said:


> Compnurd,
> Mine has a USB and an Ethernet port, I thought maybe I should use the Ethernet not the USB. Yes?


The Ethernets purpose is to give the Genie internet access


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

WestieLvr said:


> Inkahauts,
> I would if I knew how to take the tower apart! Do you know how?
> Thanks


Carefully. 

I'll try and remember where, I've seen a thing about how to do it...


----------



## WestieLvr (Nov 4, 2019)

Okay here is what the HS-17 looks like, except mine doesn't have a SATA port. So what is my best option to connect an external drive? What is the best, in your opinion drive enclosure seeing as I am going to be using an internal drive, externally? Sabrent, Inatek or someone else? I have an 8TB WD Purple, 3.5".


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Without an eSATA port you can't use an external drive.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Were there different models? This photo shows an eSATA port on the back of the HS17.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

IS IT TRUE? DIRECTV no longer offers eSATA support?


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

b4pjoe said:


> IS IT TRUE? DIRECTV no longer offers eSATA support?


They never did support it. They have removed the esata port from the latest HR54s.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

studechip said:


> They never did support it. They have removed the esata port from the latest HR54s.


And from the HS17 as well.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I know of an HS17 that was opened and if you have never taken electronics apart, I do not recommend this project. All sorts of Torx screws and hidden clips. Easy to break the clips if you do not know how to release them. And then it won't go back together in fully closed form if they break.

There are fragile Wi-Fi antennas for 2.4 and 5Ghz bands. And heat sinks on or around the HDD if I recall.


----------



## WestieLvr (Nov 4, 2019)

NR4P said:


> I know of an HS17 that was opened and if you have never taken electronics apart, I do not recommend this project. All sorts of Torx screws and hidden clips. Easy to break the clips if you do not know how to release them. And then it won't go back together in fully closed form if they break.
> 
> There are fragile Wi-Fi antennas for 2.4 and 5Ghz bands. And heat sinks on or around the HDD if I recall.


I have only taken apart the HR54-500 and HR54-700. But reading what you said maybe I would be better off to just convert my WD HDD to an external one. But how many Gbps should I go? I got two that are only up to 5Gbps and the one that is coming tomorrow is up to 6Gbps. What the heck are Gbps?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Gbps = Gigabits per second. The higher the number, the faster data can be moved on and off the drive (assuming whatever it is connected to can support those data rates). Putting a 6Gbps drive in a device that can only support 500Mbps (0.5 Gbps) is like driving a Ferrari on the Los Angeles Freeway during rush hour (or pre-covid rush hour anyway). It won't get anywhere near the speed it is capable of going.


----------



## WestieLvr (Nov 4, 2019)

Gotcha! Thanks Carl.


----------



## WestieLvr (Nov 4, 2019)

What is the issue with connecting to the ethernet outlet? I know the best would've been through eSata, but I am lost.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

The ethernet port is for connecting it to the network. The only way you can use an external drive is via the eSATA port and if it doesn't have the eSATA port you are out of luck using an external drive.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> The ethernet port is for connecting it to the network. The only way you can use an external drive is via the eSATA port and if it doesn't have the eSATA port you are out of luck using an external drive.


I feel like this is common sense


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

WestieLvr said:


> What is the issue with connecting to the ethernet outlet? I know the best would've been through eSata, but I am lost.


I went into detail last night when I responded to your conversation you started. Not sure if you read that or not yet.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

WestieLvr said:


> Hey Grafixguy, the problem is I already purchased a WD Purple 8TB a year ago. The connection from the HDD holder has to be ethernet because I think that would be better than USB. Thoughts?
> 
> Eventually, I will put the HDD back into the tower as someone shows how they did it. Coward I know, but I want to be safe.





compnurd said:


> I feel like this is common sense


Agreed but he posted upthread earlier about a connection from an HDD holder has to be Ethernet because he thinks it would be better than USB. Which it wouldn't plus USB won't work either.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

b4pjoe said:


> Agreed but he posted upthread earlier about a connection from an HDD holder has to be Ethernet because he thinks it would be better than USB. Which it wouldn't plus USB won't work either.


Clear to us ... but WestieLvr needs to understand that the HR54 and HS17 absolutely will NOT connect to a drive over Ethernet or USB.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

I believe I have made that clear when I said in this thread earlier "Without an eSATA port you can't use an external drive." and then again later "The only way you can use an external drive is via the eSATA port and if it doesn't have the eSATA port you are out of luck using an external drive."


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

I pointed this out earlier also


----------



## WestieLvr (Nov 4, 2019)

Well then there are a lot of people using external drives with eSata that cannot connect via said port, so they are connecting via USB blindly. So I appreciate your wonderful criticism guys but check out the following:
https://amazon.com/gp/product/B01LYMWHHE/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
https://amazon.com/gp/product/B07KQ2WSJ8/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I have been out of the game for 10 years, so you will have to excuse the rust!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

WestieLvr said:


> Well then there are a lot of people using external drives with eSata that cannot connect via said port, so they are connecting via USB blindly. So I appreciate your wonderful criticism guys but check out the following:
> https://amazon.com/gp/product/B01LYMWHHE/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> https://amazon.com/gp/product/B07KQ2WSJ8/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I have been out of the game for 10 years, so you will have to excuse the rust!


The first one says ---
"NOTE: DVR MUST have an eSATA port for this expander to work. Increase Video Recording Capacity +4,000 standard hours of recording capacity."

DISH uses USB, which may be confusing the issue. DIRECTV is eSATA only. Thank you for understanding.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

And while the second one has USB AND eSATA, it says it works with DIRECTV, Arris and Moxie DVRs. Since DIRECTV units only work with eSATA, the USB must be for the other DVRs. Or maybe to connect to a PC?


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

WestieLvr said:


> Well then *there are a lot of people using external drives with eSata that cannot connect via said port, so they are connecting via USB blindly*. So I appreciate your wonderful criticism guys but check out the following:
> https://amazon.com/gp/product/B01LYMWHHE/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> https://amazon.com/gp/product/B07KQ2WSJ8/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I have been out of the game for 10 years, so you will have to excuse the rust!


Those people can connect it to a USB port on a DIRECTV DVR but it isn't going to work.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

WestieLvr said:


> Well then there are a lot of people using external drives with eSata that cannot connect via said port, so they are connecting via USB blindly. So I appreciate your wonderful criticism guys but check out the following:
> https://amazon.com/gp/product/B01LYMWHHE/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> https://amazon.com/gp/product/B07KQ2WSJ8/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I have been out of the game for 10 years, so you will have to excuse the rust!



*About this item*

NOTE: DVR MUST have an eSATA port for this expander to work. Increase Video Recording Capacity +4,000 standard hours of recording capacity.

Directv doesn't support esata, so how does one connect to their box? because several people have told me using usb won't work!
Answer:
There is an e-data connector on the genie DVR's. The new ones may not have one. If it's there you should be able connect the external drive - you tube has several videos to help.
Direct tv does not support - which means they are of no help but it works. I had issues with the Phantom drive to start and returned it &#8230; see more
By Betty Ann D. McCue on June 18, 2020


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

There are models of the HR-54 that does not have an eSATA port and the OP has already stated that his HS17 does not have the eSATA port.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

trh said:


> And while the second one has USB AND eSATA, it says it works with DIRECTV, Arris and Moxie DVRs. Since DIRECTV units only work with eSATA, the USB must be for the other DVRs. Or maybe to connect to a PC?


i would think that the usb would be to reformat the drive maybe like you said connect to a pc and run system tests as well


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

USB is interface and CANNOT re-format anything


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

trh said:


> Or maybe to connect to a PC?


Yeah, right ! DTV will kill anyone who will do it!


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

We're talking about external drives, one of which has both USB and eSATA connections and claims it works with DIRECTV.



P Smith said:


> Yeah, right ! DTV will kill anyone who will do it!


You left off the part of my post that said "DIRECTV units only work with eSATA."



trh said:


> Since DIRECTV units only work with eSATA, the USB must be for the other DVRs. Or maybe to connect to a PC?


]


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

yeah … I wasn't about HDD/SSD … I did say my own thought


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Mr. Daniel Loomis said:


> 10TB 3.5 inch hard drive


would be interesting to see how it was partitioned by HS17 ... it could take only part of 10 TB size


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Mr. Daniel Loomis said:


> I have taken one part and replaced the Hard drive, It can be done, do not listen to the May sayers who say it cannot


there are TWO HS17 variants : with and without eSATA port - which is your ?
see the SS video @2.33


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Mr. Daniel Loomis said:


> My Error, I said it was a 10TB, it was an 8tb Barracuda Seagate to be exact. Turned it on and it provisioned without a problem just like it did in my HR54, but installing it was a bit more work, there is not as much room to work with


my point was about PARTITIONING ! Your error was in omitting your HDD model 
if you know what is it, please post the info - Windows Device Manager: Disk Drives::<your HDD>::Volumes:: Populate
if you've Linux - use fdisk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Mr. Daniel Loomis said:


> I have taken one part and replaced the Hard drive, It can be done, do not listen to the May sayers who say it cannot


Are they saying it "cannot" be done or "may" not be done because of ToS concerns?

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Rich said:


> Are they saying it "cannot" be done or "may" not be done because of ToS concerns?
> 
> Rich


DIRECTV Equipment Lease Agreement..."You understand and agree that you did not buy the Equipment, do not own the Equipment, and must use and return the Equipment as explained in your service agreement with DIRECTV. You have no right to sell, give away, transfer, pledge, mortgage," alter" or "tamper" with the Equipment.". That said, it "may not be done".


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

MysteryMan said:


> DIRECTV Equipment Lease Agreement..."You understand and agree that you did not buy the Equipment, do not own the Equipment, and must use and return the Equipment as explained in your service agreement with DIRECTV. You have no right to sell, give away, transfer, pledge, mortgage," alter" or "tamper" with the Equipment.". That said, it "may not be done".


Has anyone EVER heard of anyone getting in trouble for opening up a leased receiver? Obviously they can tell if a hard drive is swapped (if it is connected to the internet) but we've never heard of anyone getting in trouble for it.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

slice1900 said:


> Has anyone EVER heard of anyone getting in trouble for opening up a leased receiver? Obviously they can tell if a hard drive is swapped (if it is connected to the internet) but we've never heard of anyone getting in trouble for it.


No there hasn't, but there's a number of people here who will scare some into not doing it due to TOS (which is not enforced on this topic). Now O.J. hacking cards? That's a little more serious and it is not taken lightly!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

We as a site have chosen to be respectful of the terms of service of the providers and not turn our site into a place filled with instructions and encouragement to violate such policies.


----------

